# Golden Puppies in MA/NH?



## oggi (Jun 5, 2011)

My family and I are looking for a new golden retriever puppy in the New England area (preferably in MA or NH, though for the right puppy we're willing to make the drive out further). We lost our dog at age 14 about five months ago and have been discussing getting a new dog for the last two months, because it's just not the same without one. We're looking to get a puppy by the end of the summer and I was wondering if anyone could recommend a breeder or if anyone knew of any upcoming or current litters with puppies still available. Price is less of a concern because we want a good dog from a reputable breeder but we'd like to stay under $2000. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to the forum and sorry for your loss of your beloved pet. I'm not familiar with breeders in your area but I'm sure you will be able to find the right pup in your price range. Best of luck to you in your search for your next best friend.


----------



## gardenandcats (Jun 7, 2011)

If you can get the uncle henry's they have many breeders listed for maine and N/H.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sorry to hear of your loss. Welcome to the forum, it's a great place. Funny, I just sent three of my puppies to the MA/NH area from Oregon. Two in MA one in NH. I'm sure those closer to you will be able to give you great breeder recommendations. Please check out the thread of what to look for when you buy a puppy. There are a lot of unscrupulous people trying to sell puppies. When you think you've found a puppy, list them on here. There are several members that will help you with your decision.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

No disrespect, but Uncle Henry's is the _LAST_ place to look for a reputable breeder with quality dogs.


gardenandcats said:


> If you can get the uncle henry's they have many breeders listed for maine and N/H.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Vermont Breed Club:
American Kennel Club - Green Mountain Golden Retriever Club - CHITTENDEN - VT - 5078

Massachusetts Breed Club:
YGRC - Welcome!

ygrr.org has a good reputation for placing Goldens in New England


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

you might want to talk to sunkissedgoldens.com she is in NH and I think she knows of a litter that is happening. 
I know I won't be breeding until next year but if you talk to Kara she is reputable, a really nice person with some lovely dogs


----------



## bowdense (Feb 22, 2011)

We are getting our puppy form Leslie Perry (GoldenPaw) in Gardiner, Maine. I did a lot of research, we are very excited! They were born 6-3-11. If you'd like her contact info, please PM me.


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

Try Twin-Beau-D in Swansea MA. Thats where we got our Sadie from last spring.

http://twinbeaudgoldens.com/


----------



## eeneymeanymineymo (Oct 5, 2009)

Julie Guay ~ Brookshire Goldens in MA: Brookshire,  Golden Retrievers,  Northborough,  MA


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Here's a few:

Ray of Sunshine ~ Merrimack, NH, puppies due June 12.

Water's Edge Kennel ~ Bow, NH, Winter 2011/2012 planned breeding.

Pine Springs Goldens ~ Wakefield, MA, litter this summer.

Golden Bear Kennel ~ Sudbury MA, taking reservations for Fall/Winter.

Granite Gold Goldens ~ N. Sutton, NH, puppies born May 23.

Some of these breeders have posted clearances for OFA, hips, elbows, eyes and heart, some feed exclusively raw diet and limit vaccinations. Good luck.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi and welcome. I am so sorry to read of your loss. I hope that you find just right pup for you.


----------

